# deer hunter goes nuts



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/11/ ... 6866.shtml

http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5098378.html


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bobm said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/11/22/national/main656866.shtml
> 
> http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5098378.html


WHY?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

uke:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow that is sad.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

:eyeroll:

my heart goes out to the families of 5 that were killed, and those who were injured.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

There is a news conference at 9:30 AM today and hopefully we will learn more...

I too hope the families of the murdered and injured will eventually find solcae in the fact the accused has been caught. My heart goes out to them all...


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Who in their right mind would do that to some one. God, its just a damn deer and its not worth someone life.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

How can CBS lable this guy as a deer hunter? Caption under his picture starts out "Deer hunter Chai Vang" Should have read crazy luitick thinks he is back in NAM!! What a joke to society as a whole..


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

anyone interested in the details, I've posted in hot topics. I live in Rice Lake and know family members of the victims, Terrible tragedy.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The guy who shot all of these people had his brother on the news lastnight. Of course, he was confused and couldn't belive his brother could do something like this - WOW.

If this guy wanted to shoot some bad guys, he should have gone over to Iraq.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

More appropriate title: "man goes nuts while deer hunting". Jeez am I starting to become politically correct??


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I heard today that one of the 3 wounded in the hospital died too


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

just goes to show you that the BEST policy if you notice someone on property that does not belong to them is to CALL THE SHERIFF.

id sure like to know what the whole conversation was. did this guy just start shooting, or did the other hunters confront him?......either way, i wish they would have connected with HIM ( if they even got a chance to get any rounds off).

what a tragity. i hate to hear about stuff like this
now, since the guy used an SKS, the anti-gun groups are all over it trying to get the inportation of assault style weapons banned again. ive recieved several emails a day since this occured asking me to jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.

man, i know it really sounds stupid, but it seems that every single time that the anti-gun grunts loose ( as with the expiration of the assault weapons ban) that something like this happens. its like the anti-gun groups all chip in or something and have some idiot do something like this to make themselve's look good. like i said, it sounds dumb , but thats what it seems like.

instead of harping on getting the weapons banned, why dont they harp on the guy who did it. from what i heard, he could barely speak english, and wasnt even a US citizen.

i wish they would spend more time addressing that problem rather than attacking our constitutional rights.

i faybe it would not have happened. my heart also gos out to the families of the slain/injured victims.

kinda makes you wanna see little bit of "private justice"


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

here's an example of the emails ive been getting since this all happened:

Please contact President Bush at http://action.vpc.org/ctt.asp?u=2111425&l=68484 and urge him to use his executive power to ban the import of all foreign-made assault rifles!

This past Sunday, an SKS assault rifle was used to kill six hunters and wound two others in Wisconsin. The SKS is the "rifle model most frequently encountered by law enforcement officers," according to a 2002 report by the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF). It has claimed at least six police lives this year alone.

As detailed in our press release issued yesterday -- http://action.vpc.org/ctt.asp?u=2111425&l=68485 -- and covered by today's New York Times, George W. Bush could use the Administration's executive authority over firearm imports to fully ban the import of all foreign-made assault rifles like the SKS and AK-47. Unlike the recently expired assault weapons ban, such an action would not require Congressional approval. Although the President's father, former-President George H.W. Bush, and former-President William J. Clinton stopped the import of hundreds of thousands of assault weapons by using their executive authority under firearms import and trade laws, the current Bush Administration has specifically authorized the importation of SKS assault rifles from both Yugoslavia and Albania.

Please pass this e-mail along to others concerned about gun violence and urge them to join the VPC's Action Network at http://action.vpc.org/ctt.asp?u=2111425&l=68486.

Thank you, as always, for your efforts to stop gun violence.

I NEVER EVEN SIGNED UP FOR THIS CRAP. I THINK BECAUSE IM A FIREARMS DEALER, SOME ANTI-GUN NUT SIGNED ME UP OR SOMETHING


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I read that hes lived here for 20 plus years and spoke fluent english, and he was a deer hunter whether we want to admit it or not, he was licensed, and hunting deer. IF he is only in his thirties the Vietnam war didn't have anything to do with it either. There are bad apples and crazies in every group and this will fade away in a few day when the next sensational thing happens in the news taking the spotlight off hunters.

Its a mess no doubt, crazy people sometimes do this stuff its even happened in a McDonalds.

Say a prayer for the victims families, and be cautious when confronting people, you never know when someone is at the edge of lunacy. The gun deer seasons causes a lot of confrontations which I never understood.

The whole thing is unbelieveable :eyeroll:


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

Bob, just goes to show you how inaccurate the damn media is ( LOL)

either way, the guys a nuttcase.

im a believer in karma

eventually, he will get his ( mosty likely in the gas chamber)


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am not sure if this was posted in the forum.

A fund has been set up for the families of the victims and survivors of Sunday's shooting. Donations can be sent to: Rice Lake Hunters Survivors and Victims Fund, Dairy State Bank, 16 S. Main St., Rice Lake, WI 54868


----------

